# [GEN] Sculpture Depicts Oprah With Dead Dogs - WYFF



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wyff4.com/entertainment/16272834/detail.html&cid=0&ei=d2AsSIufOoGM8QTB5cWMCw&usg=AFrqEzefMnYzJzi0gR-EQ5Hns-4Tsy959Q">Sculpture Depicts Oprah With Dead Dogs</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WYFF, SC -</font> <nobr>19 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>"Given the natures of the demise of Oprah's dogs, we feel the horrors of a <b>puppy mill</b> could be inconsequential compared to the poison hazards pets face in <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

